# Fun day



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got bored today and decided to go to the property and get back to my roots. One of the farm ponds on the property is loaded with the big bluegill. The photo of fish by water bottle came from that pond. The other photo was me playing in a deep but very narrow spring fed creek on the property. I was catching them as fast as it the water.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That is the top of a worm box. So you have an idea of the size.

Is there a name for that fish on the worm box lid? I've grew up catching them and always called them rock bass.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I have always called them rock perch. Used to love catching them. Had a few nice 9-10" some days. I know that are a part of the sunfish family


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I have always called them rock perch. Used to love catching them. Had a few nice 9-10" some days. I know that are a part of the sunfish family


It is amazing where I was catching them. The spring comes out of the ground on the property and is only about 3 - 4 foot wide. However, it is probably 6 foot deep and crystal clear water. They hide up inside the bank and I drift the bait down the stream and they come out and hit it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tasty and fun. That's how I like my fish (and women)


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> That is the top of a worm box. So you have an idea of the size.
> 
> Is there a name for that fish on the worm box lid? I've grew up catching them and always called them rock bass.


 
Spotted sunfish........ aka stumpknocker


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have always called them warmouth/goggle eye


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep definitely a spotted sunfish (stumpknocker) as said by flounder

Flukedaddy warmouths usually don't have purple tint like stumpknockers.

I catch stumpknockers by the dozens over here on Wrights Creek. Float a cricket next to a stump and wait for that bobber to dance. Usually where you catch one, you'll catch many more in the same exact spot. And they make great live bait. They stay alive all night on a hook.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yep definitely a spotted sunfish (stumpknocker) as said by flounder
> 
> Flukedaddy warmouths usually don't have purple tint like stumpknockers.
> 
> I catch stumpknockers by the dozens over here on Wrights Creek. Float a cricket next to a stump and wait for that bobber to dance. Usually where you catch one, you'll catch many more in the same exact spot. And they make great live bait. They stay alive all night on a hook.


 
10/4..... Never claimed to be right just anything came up with a bass mouth was either warmouth or goggle in my neck of woods.. I stand corrected and educated. Thx


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> Spotted sunfish........ aka stumpknocker


 
I recall the term stumpknocker from my youth.

I like that one, from now on that is what I'm calling them.


It was a great day, a little hot but fun. Just driving around the property fishing little holes. I even cut a small path down to the ponds over flow and saw fish there. Didn't fish it but just amazing where you can find fish.

Thanks


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I recall the term stumpknocker from my youth.
> 
> I like that one, from now on that is what I'm calling them.
> 
> ...


Stumpknocker is what we always call them. I love fishing little creeks, did as a kid still enjoy it today.


----------

